
Hospital Declares ‘Internal State of Emergency’ After Ransomware Infection - snowy
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/03/hospital-declares-internet-state-of-emergency-after-ransomware-infection/
======
Nutmog
It's good to see they seem to be handling it well. Especially the public
announcement on their web page. Even better will be that they're probably
going to improve their computer security now. If they got ransomware, they've
probably already got plenty of other invisible viruses too.

To me, ransomware is a wonderful development. Normal viruses are easy to
ignore. People unwittingly contribute to botnets that harm others. Ransomware
kicks you in the pants and says "sort out your useless security and stop being
part of the problem".

~~~
newman314
Until someone dies.

While ransomware may help force/raise awareness, disruption of critical
services can't be considered a "wonderful development".

I know at least one drug dispensing app that is likely vulnerable and would be
disastrous if ransomlocked.

------
vital
Should they sue Hollywood Presbyterian Medical Center for giving in and paying
the ranson a month ago?

